

The new rules of politics - by Karl Rove - daviday
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB120173791597330347.html?mod=fpa_editors_picks

======
bayareaguy
His new rules:

\- The big bounce is gone.

\- Television ads don't matter as much as they used to.

\- Technology allows a candidate to raise money quickly and inexpensively.

\- Debates are a great way to come on late and make up for a lack of resources
and endorsements.

His old rules:

\- Appealing to one part of the party isn't enough.

\- Adapt or die.

\- Bad exit polls shape coverage.

\- Win early somewhere or run darned close.

\- Joining the race a lot later than everyone else doesn't work.

\- Money still cannot substitute for likability or message or broad appeal.

\- Ideas still matter.

Some of these seem remarkably similar to startup company tips we've seen here
many times.

------
wumi
does anybody else find it odd he doesn't refer to "George W. Bush" as
President Bush?

